# SubPump v 9.1



## راشد البلوشي (26 مايو 2010)

hi guys..

i hop everyone is doing good..

well some of members request Subpump software which belongs to IHS Engery Group softwares..

so here is in attached the cracked SubPump

anyway all the best and regards

Rashid Albaluhsi


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 مايو 2010)

merci infiniment
bon courage


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 مايو 2010)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> merci infiniment
> bon courage


 
hi dear..

tnx for posting..

but really dont knw wht u wrote 

anyway tnx after all

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## fouadpgs (30 مايو 2010)

salam 
jazak allaho lola khayr


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 مايو 2010)

ur most welcome bro..

wish u best of luck


----------



## anihita (23 يوليو 2010)

thnks bro for the application, can you please share PERFORM by IHS software.


----------



## virtualknight (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الكرام


----------



## منير الشفتري (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور الله يبارك فيك تسلم


----------



## راشد البلوشي (25 يوليو 2010)

allah yesalmak dear.. 

wish u best of lucks

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## finder (29 أكتوبر 2010)

merci pour vos efforts


----------



## راشد البلوشي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

most welcome dear


----------



## m2rizk (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا أخى أشكرك على مجهودك
و اريد مساعدة فى الاستخدام لان البرنامج يعطينى رسالة خطأ و يطلب تسجيل ملف اسمه pvdt50.ocx عتدى ثم يقفل

ما هو الحل؟


----------



## راشد البلوشي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear...

kindly check the following link

http://www.4shared.com/file/DypQ0Br7/SubPUMP_v901.htm


regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## m2rizk (7 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks brother,
I managed it with your valuable help.

Now, I need a crack or license for Petrel 2009
I have the source CD, but only one license in the office
I need more time for training at home

Best Regards


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

dear i have license but that is for cracked petrel.. not for the one u have in offical CD


----------



## m2rizk (7 نوفمبر 2010)

OK, Please let me have both the cracked copy and its license

Best Regards


----------



## drilling engineer (7 نوفمبر 2010)

any informations abt the program plz


----------



## drilling engineer (7 نوفمبر 2010)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> dear i have license but that is for cracked petrel.. not for the one u have in offical CD



i need any version of that program 

i need it


----------



## a_m_osman (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ab445 (22 مارس 2011)

jazak allah khair


----------



## عبد البصير (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## gar-alamar (22 يناير 2012)

thanx


----------



## mohamed mustafa aw (17 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا مشاركة ممتازة

محمد مصطفي*


----------



## eng11 (24 يونيو 2012)

thanx pro


----------



## و ج (26 يونيو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## improud2b (11 أغسطس 2012)

4shared link is deleted can u re-upload it..

mail me at : [email protected]

thnks

god bless you

*راشد البلوشي* ​


----------



## ashrafmail82 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

thankssssssss


----------



## ashrafmail82 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201212-3.html#ixzz25dOLuagv

4shared link is deleted can u re-upload it..

mail me at : [email protected]

thnks

god bless you


----------



## ABDELAAL NADEEM (13 نوفمبر 2012)

slaaam
i can't find the link to the subpump software ,please could you direct me 
thanks


----------



## nader178 (29 مارس 2013)

شكرأ أخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nader178 (2 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aboukhalil (7 نوفمبر 2013)

good


----------



## aboukhalil (9 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## aboukhalil (9 نوفمبر 2013)

hi


----------



## aboukhalil (9 نوفمبر 2013)

هايل


----------



## a_m_osman (29 مارس 2014)

شكرا علىى المجهود


----------

